

Yahoo’s email service is now closed in China - hypr_geek
http://www.techinasia.com/yahoo-china-email-service-now-shut/

======
tehwebguy
Clicked thinking this was Yahoo backing out of China and trying to ensure that
none of this happens again:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Yahoo!#Outing_of_C...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Yahoo!#Outing_of_Chinese_dissidents)

But rather Yahoo in China is run by Alibaba, and they are attempting to push
users toward their own service.

~~~
samspenc
So is Yahoo (or at least its Mail service) still in China or not at all? It
wasn't clear from this article. Its clear Alibaba is taking over existing
e-mails, but what about Yahoo itself?

~~~
RougeFemme
It seems that the search engine is still there. "Yahoo is not exiting China as
the search engine. . ."

------
kedar13
why yahoo integrated with alibaba

